# Blue-eyed boy? Certainly, come right this way.....



## encore (May 27, 2004)

I recall having a debate on the pros-cons of sex selection on this site a few months ago. One of my arguments was along the lines of "what next? eye colour? hair colour? sexual orientation?" My arguments were poo-poohed....

well.....

http://www.theage.com.au/news/lifeandstyle/lifematters/beautiful-bubs-designed-to-perfection/2009/03/02/1235842327396.html

Interesting that this clinic is in LA, where the body beautiful is the number one mission in life for all....

I think its desperately sad. And even sadder if this sort of thing becomes widely popular.


----------

